# RMC Vs. Shifa College of Medicine



## AsadXTLive (Aug 16, 2011)

Guys, I need help choosing!

I know RMC has been brilliant in the past, but like all government institutions, development is very slow and deterioration has taken its toll on it. SCM is expensive, but its studies have been improving rapidly (although no where near AKU).

NOT CONCERNING THE FEE DIFFERENCE, which college is better for me? (Especially since I plan to give USMLE/PLAB when I'm done with MBBS and live in Islamabad)


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

The only reason people prefer to go to RMC over Shifa is because of the fee difference. Concerning studies, Shifa is quite a bit better. And especially if you're want to specialize abroad, I'd suggest Shifa.


----------



## Hassam Zulfiqar (Jun 4, 2012)

but u wud never have a good clinical experience in shifa....shifa ll be better in basic sciences bt not in clinical compared to rmc


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

Yes, but if you plan to specialize abroad, it would be more about having better concepts than experience. I think the USMLE is not practical, it's a written exam. Plus if you want more experience, you can do your house job in a public hospital. Sure it's not the same exposure as a public college, but it's still adequate.


----------



## Aysha (Sep 11, 2012)

Hassam Zulfiqar said:


> but u wud never have a good clinical experience in shifa....shifa ll be better in basic sciences bt not in clinical compared to rmc


I second him. The studies aren't at all as bad as they're exaggerated to be. The level of experience of the teachers is :thumbsup: you get to issue whatever bone you want, you get to dissect bodies, you are totally facilitated. AND IMO clinical experience is first and foremost.


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

considering that you want to write USMLE and practice abroad, clinical practice would not be of enormous importance to you. RMC is definitely better as far as the clinical experience is concerned. but considering your priorities, especially since you are not concerned with the fee structure either, i'd say going to shifa has more advantages for your particular scenario than disadvantages.


----------

